# Pretty sure the rescue centres here will euthanize



## Spreo (Apr 19, 2016)

Please read and advise even if you are not in the UK - any help very welcome! Wood pigeon with ?broken, damaged wing.

So we'd like to try to help this beautiful bird ourselves if we can...it stayed in our yard last night with food and a hot-water-bottle under a towel in a corner, which it seemed to like - and we've had fun and games this morning following you-tube videos to try to wrap the wing, which we kind of managed but of course now the pigeon is doing a good job of pulling the bandage off with his feet....it's currently enjoying a cuddle, but with it's feet all in a tangle, and we need to set it up to heal (and then get on with some work!)

First question is, there is a wound on the 'elbow' of the wing (sorry not a bird expert) which is bleeding a bit, so I'm wondering if it should have some antibiotics as a precaution...?

Second, I've read lots of different rather technical descriptions of how to set/wrap the wing, but please does anyone have a link to something simple, clear and concise for 2 beginner to follow, and a lively pigeon to get on board with? We have some fairly low-adhesive wound tape here which I've seen recommended on other sites - it's an inch wide.

The pigeon is plump, looks v healthy, (we live in an area where there is plenty of food for the wild birds) eating well, and it's quite relaxed until we've tried to turn it upside down, and the wound is clean.

Any help would be appreciated. From what we've read, it seems that the policy around here would be to put this lovely bird to sleep if we take him to a vet or rescue centre. 

We're in South Devon UK if anyone knows anyone local who would help, and wouldn't kill it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This is a UK "pigeon friendly" list of rescue resources in the UK:http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm

Check this UK link: You can post question on the facebook/UK resource for help to get quicker response: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/findusonfacebook.htm


Iwill move your thread to the correct forum.*


----------



## Spreo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you for your reply Skyeking - one of those places is nearby


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is the most likely way to get further assistance. I thinkthere's a couple of people down that way, though not exactly where. Personally, I couldn't deal with breaks/fractures, but I do have a bird vet to go to which is often not the case. If you are not on facebook at all, I can at least make the group aware that help is needed.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

OK, looks like you may have found something


----------

